
Ask HN: Why is it so hard to buy a new gaming laptop? - simonebrunozzi
I like gaming laptops because, apart from very occasional gaming, they are my favorite type of laptops for daily use - slim, powerful, well designed.<p>I have taken a look on Amazon.com and other sites to decide which one to buy, but the experience is awful.<p>There&#x27;s no way, as an example, to know on Amazon if a laptop is new or not; some of them are ridiculously priced (e.g. launched a year ago, still the same price despite there are new models that cost the same but with better specs).<p>Do you have any suggestions on how to search more effectively?
======
Outdoorsman
You might try:

Tiger Direct

newegg

If you want to get really serious check out:

Falcon Northwest

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Tiger Direct and Newegg have the same problem.

Falcon seems interesting, albeit very overpriced.

~~~
Finnucane
You might look at Mythlogic as well--I got a laptop from them a couple of
years ago and have been pleased by it. Falcon, Mythlogic, and a few of the
others are using Clevo shells as the base--not super cutting edge tech, but
solid, quality build. Worth what you pay for it.

